# Witzige Alltags Fails



## RyzA (16. November 2018)

Moin!


 Jeder kennt das bestimmt... man kommt in bestimmte Alltags-Situationen welche im Moment, oder auch im nachhinein witzig sind.
Das können ganz einfache und banale Dinge sein. Kleinigkeiten. Oder auch irgendwelche Dialoge mit Mitmenschen.

Was mir mal passiert ist: Ich hatte mal statt Kaffeemilch Sauce Hollandaise in den Kaffee gemacht. Weil die Packungen recht ähnlich aussahen.
Oder wir haben mal für den Kindergeburtstag Luftballons gekauft und wollte die aufpusten. Nur scheinbar waren die nur für Luftpumpen geeignet. Unsere Köpfe sind fast geplatzt.

Einmal hat meine Frau Kerzen ausgemacht. Das hatte ich zuerst nicht mitbekommen. Nur anschließend den Geruch. Mein erster Gedanke "Hilfe! Der PC brennt!".


----------



## compisucher (16. November 2018)

Du willst eine Story, du bekommst die Story....


Spätsommer 1985, Schwarzwald-Baar-Kreis

Wir hatten gerade mehr oder weniger erfolgreich unser Abitur absolviert und wir, dass heißt mein bester Freund Michael und meine Wenigkeit beschlossen, die nun gewonnene Freiheit in die Tat umzusetzen. 
Wenige Wochen zuvor, zwischen Abitur und dem Start in unsere Freiheit hatte ich Dank schweißtreibender Arbeit in einer Kompressorenfabrik sage und schreibe 1.260 Mark verdient 
(ja, das noch echte Geld, Ihr erinnert euch vielleicht?). 
Da ich mittlerweile stolzer Inhaber eines Führerscheins war, sollte das Geld in ein automobiles Gefährt investiert werden.
Nun, da in der Nähe einige französische Kasernen lagen, gab es auf dem hiesigen Gebrauchtwagenmarkt eine deutlich französische Ausprägung im Low-Budget-Sektor, welche ich nun auch nutzen wollte. 
Die Wahl fiel auf ein eher ungewöhnliches Gefährt. Eine 2CV Kastenwagen, besser bekannt in Deutschland unter „Kastenente“ oder Dialekt „Kaschtäentlii“.
Sensationeller Weise mit 250kg Zuladung, einem 425cm² Motor und abartig rasanten 18 PS!

Michael und ich sinnierten tagelang über zerfledderten Falkplänen Mitteleuropas unserer Eltern.
Da die Pläne allesamt nunmehr gute zehn Jahre alt waren, waren wir uns nicht ganz sicher, ob die eingezeichneten Straßen auch in Wirklichkeit dort waren, 
Mut zum Risiko gehörte damals zu jeder Urlaubsfahrt dazu.

Verschiedenen Destinationen waren in der engeren Auswahl.
Zum einen interessierte uns England. 
In Zeiten ohne Smartphone oder Internet an die Fährpreise zu den britischen Inseln zu gelangen, war ein Unterfangen für sich. 
Hinzu kam die Unwissenheit und Naivität von zwei Schwarzwälder Burschen, für die Freiburg im Breisgau eine Großstadt war.
Man schrieb hierzu einen Brief… 
Das ist so eine Art E-Mail mit Papier und ohne Computer. Auf jeden Fall braucht man hierzu eine Briefmarke, noch dazu eine Auslandsbriefmarke. 
Man kann sich das ratlose Gesicht des Postbeamten in unserem Dorf vorstellen.
Was kostet das Porto nach England?

Ich kürze ab. Nach zwei Wochen bekamen wir tatsächlich Antwort von einer britischen Reederei, garniert mit Prospekten und unserem korrigierten Anfragebrief – unser Englisch muss für den zuständigen Angestellten fürchterlich gewesen sein. 
Ich erinnere mich noch wage an ca. 25 Fehler in einem Schreiben von höchstens 50 Wörtern. Der Fährpreis betrug 122 britische Pfund – äh,ja.
Umrechnungskurs ca. 3,80 DM, waaas? 464 DM für die Fähre? Das hatten wir für den ganzen Urlaub geplant.
Der britische Falkplan wanderte in die Mülltonne…

Nächste Option war Italien – gähn.
Das Urlaubsland unserer Eltern, Großeltern, Großgroßeltern, aller Bekannten, aller Freunde – einfach allen Deutschen.
Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass von unseren ca. 1.750 Einwohner unseres Dorfes im Sommer 1984 bestimmt 1.748 Menschen auf dem einen Campingplatz bei Bibione waren.
OK, damals war es noch relativ billig, aber gegen die Italienischen Jungs auf ihren Motoguzzis, die allabendlich die Flaniermeile hoch- und runter saussten hatten wir käsebeinigen Schwarzwälder überhaupt keine Chance. Also eine eher schlechte Idee.
Der arg zerflederte und abgegriffene Falkplan Italiens wurde sorgfältig zusammengelegt und dem Papa wieder ins Handschuhfach gestapelt.

Michael war schon immer eher auf dem kulturellen Trip und er hatte dann auch die zündende Idee: Cannes, Frankreich!
Er hatte mitbekommen, dass damals im Mai 1985 Filmfestspiele in Cannes waren und er ganz begeistert von einem Film Namens „Oberst Redl“war.
Klaus Maria Brandauer, den Hauptdarsteller kannte ich auch.
Den Film kenne ich bis heute nicht…

Nun ja, Cannes hörte sich für mich als echte Option an. Zumal ganz in der Nähe –Brumm-Brumm- Monaco war. 
DAS kannte nun wieder ich aus dem Fernsehen – Autorennen und so.
Außerdem war es nicht so weit-dachten wir…
Die Route wurde wie folgt geplant.
Bei Schaffhausen über die Schweizer Grenze, dann über Bern, Genf an die Französische Grenze.
Hernach über Chambéry, Fontaine, Tallard nach Aix-en-Provence alles südwärts. 
Von dort Richtung Osten die damalige Nationalstraße 8 (heute Autobahn) nach Cannes, Nizza und Monaco.

Wer nun jemals im Google der Neuzeit diese Strecke verläuft, wird feststellen, dass da so ein kleines Gebirge dazwischen ist.
Nennt sich Alpen…mit 18 PS…
Der Falkplan sieht das Ganze eher flach…

Also wurde gepackt.
Zelt (ist klar dass es DORT Zeltplätze geben muss – Italien, ihr erinnert euch?)
Futter für drei Wochen. Rotwein dürfte es dort unten geben-ist ja Frankreich.
Kohle (ich 325 DM, Michael 510 DM, wir waren richtig reich!)
Ok, Badehose (könnt ihr euch braune, zu kurze Badehosen mit beigen Streifen, Black-Forrest-Style vorstellen?)
Vollgetankt (22 Liter-Tank), Bussi bei den Eltern, Tränen, die werden erwachsen – und los.
Wir haben geheult…bis Basel…

Die Schweiz war problemlos, 28 Grad warm – im Auto ca. 40 Grad…warum?
Nun, das Auto hatte die doofe Eigenschaft, schnell heiß zu werden, also mussten wir ständig die rudimentäre Heizung einschalten – im Sommer – damit der Motor kühlte…
Aber wir waren Happy und hörten über den mitgeschleppten Kassettenradio (nein, das erkläre ich jetzt nicht) so Knüller wie Live is Live von Opus, Cheri, Cheri Lady von Modern Talking und Brothers in Arms von den Dire Straits
– wir waren ja soooo cool!

Und alles lief gut bis…
Es gibt da so ein Dorf mitten in den Alpen, dass nennt sich Saint-Disdier…
Stellt euch das Todeslied von Ennio Morricone vor…
Meine brave 2CV hatte sich vier Stunden lang keine acht Kilometer mit Tempo 20 die Alpen hochgeschleppt. Alle fuhren an uns vorbei, auch die Radfahrer…
Und dann standen wir auf dem Pass – dachten wir…
Wir blicken eine schnurgerade Straße hinab, welche durch ein kleines Nest führte und auf der anderen Seite ebenso schnurgerade aber unglaublich steil auf den nächsten Pass führte.
Überall standen die berühmten französischen Schilder „RAPPEL 50“ herum.
Viertausendfünfhundertmeter trennten uns von unserer Weiterfahrt…
Die Steilstrecke auf der anderen Seite war für mein Entlein definitiv zu steil, unüberwindbar, keine Chance.
Der letze Anstieg war das Maximum, was den 18 PS zugemutet werden konnte.
Der Umweg, das wussten wir leider gemäß den Schildern hier auf dieser Seite, waren mehr als 50 Kilometer. Wir mussten es irgendwie schaffen…
Eine Idee kam auf – nein undenkbar, wenn was passiert…
Michael plädierte fürs umkehren. Ich jedoch setzte meine Sonnenbrille auf, schmiss die Morricone-Kassette ein und winkte, er solle einsteigen.

„Du bist wahnsinnig“

„Ich weiß“

Der Motor heulte auf.
Langsam setzte sich unser Gefährt in Bewegung. Ich drückte durch und schaltete die verflixte Stockhebelschaltung so schnell wie irgendwie möglich hoch – kein Motorwiederstand.

Die Landschaft flog an uns vorbei. 70, 80, 90, 100, 110 Tachoende – die Nadel bog sich durch…
Mit gefühlten 120 Sachen bretterten wir durch das Dorf. 
Zwei Ziegen sprangen im letzten Augenblick zur Seite, das Huhn schaffte es nicht mehr…
Ein mahlendes Geräusch und Federn im Rückspiegel waren alles, was übrig blieb – und ein halbes Dutzend wütender Franzosen – super!

Jetzt zog die Straße an.
Steiler und steiler.
Kaschtäentlii wurde langsamer – viel zu schnell langsamer…
80, 70, 60, 50, 30!!!, 20!!!!! – noch vielleicht hundert Meter!

Michael öffnete die Tür und brüllte:“Ich bin zu schwer!“… und weg war er.
Gekonnt rollte er sich im staubigen Straßengraben ab und begann sofort, hinter mir herzulaufen.

Die Ente fuhr Schritt und ich hatte noch fünfzig Meter.
Der Motor brüllte, die Heizung kochte, das Auto qualmte – aber ich schaffte es.
Ich war oben!!!

Ich sah nur in den Rückspiegel nach Michael und sah zu meiner Verwunderung ein sehr erschrockenes Gesicht.
Ich blickte nach vorne und sah zwei französische Flicks und einen quer gestellten R4 mit Blaulicht – lächerlich dachte ich im ersten Augenblick.
Nun, bremsen musste ich ja nicht mehr…

Wir beide – der französischen Sprache praktisch nicht mächtig erlebten ein Donnerwetter der besonderen Art.
Zunächst wurden wir bestimmt zehn Minuten angebrüllt. 
Nebenher geflissentlich alle möglichen Personalien aufgeschrieben. 
Ich wurde richtig böse am Ohr gezogen – wie es man mit einem Rotzlöffel eben in Frankreich macht.
Dann mussten wir bar löhnen – 100 Franc für zu schnell, 60 Franc fürs Blaulicht, 40 Franc fürs Huhn, 100 Franc fürs weiterfahren lassen und 50 Franc weil wir Deutsche waren…
Zusammen also umgerechnet 105 DM!

Und dann lachten die französischen Polizisten plötzlich laut, klopften uns auf die Schulter und wir glaubten zu verstehen, dass diese Straße bisher noch nie eine Ente geschafft habe.
Über Funk laberte einer der Polizisten was im Streifenwagen.
Dann kam ein weiterer R4, diesmal mausgrau den Berg hoch. Eine Art Reporter fragte uns höflich in gebrochensten Englisch, ob wir ein Foto erlauben würden.
Er notierte zu dem Geplappere des einen Polizisten sorgfältig in eine Art Ringbuch und drückte uns am Schluss noch 200 Franc in die Hand „Pour Foto!“
Bingo – die Aktion hatte uns auf einmal nur noch 45 DM gekostet!

Mutmaßlich waren wir in der lokalen Presse und bei Citroën das Tagesgespräch!

Die Weiterfahrt war gemächlich, der Motor wie immer zu heiß und wir kamen nach genau dreiunddreißig Stunden und 980 km in Nizza an – ohne Schlaf wohlgemerkt!


----------



## -Shorty- (16. November 2018)

Der ganz normale morgendliche Wahnsinn, wenn man statt Milch Orangensaft in den Kaffee gibt und sich dann wundert warum die Flüssigkeit im Saftglas so "milchig" wirkt.


----------



## Basti1988 (16. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> *Zu viel Text*
> 
> Bingo – die Aktion hatte uns auf einmal nur noch 45 DM gekostet!
> 
> ...


#

Sehr geil, sehr geil.


----------



## NatokWa (16. November 2018)

Hmmm hab was eig.nicht ganz so witziges ...

War am berühmten 11.09. in der Kaserne als das ganze in New York abging . Dachte mir dann ich mach früher Feierabend und bin mit'm Roller wie immer zum Haupttor raus . Nach 20 Metern hab ich hektisches Winken im Rückspiegel gesehen und ignoriert . War ja schon draußen und damit "Außer Dienst" , also ab nach Hause und nicht's bei gedacht .

Am nächsten Tag hin zur Kaserne , gewundert das des Tor zu is und dann am Boden gelegen weil mich ein Wacheschiebender Kurzerhand vom Roller gepflückt hat ... da offiziel NIEMAND die Kaserne Verlassen hat und dementsprechend auch NIEMAND rein kommen dürfte , schon gar nicht in Zivil .... 2 Stunden Verhör mit teils vorgehaltener Waffe und ich durfte ENDLICH meinen Dienst wieder antretten (d.H. als sie mir endlich glaubten das ICH wirklich ICH bin ...).... und 4 Wochen lang die Kaserne nicht verlassen .... weil die Wache vom Vortag mich nicht aufhalten konnte .... Die entsprechende Wache wurde dafür Degradiert und durfte 8! Wochen Lang nicht nachhause , vor allem deshalb weil mein "Wegfahren" nicht Gemeldet wurde und ich nur DESHALB den Ärger am nächsten Tag aushalten durfte *g*


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. November 2018)

Bundeswehr-Fail? Ja, da kann ich mich auch an viel erinnern.

Sollten 2 Seile über einen "Bach" für eine Flussüberquerung spannen. Der kleine Bach war mittlerweile allerdings ein reißender Strom, da es seit Tagen ohne Pause schüttete. Der verantwortliche Stabsfeldwebel wollte, dass das Gewässer auf einem Paddelboot überquert wird und man exakt auf der gleichen Höhe auf der anderen Seite wieder anlegt, was unmöglich ist. Ersten ins Boot gesetzt. Typ strampelt sich einen ab und wird von ihm dann wieder per Seil an Land gezogen. Immerhin hat er nicht vergessen, das Boot auf der ersten Seite mit einem Seil zu befestigen.
Weil der gute Ausbilder nicht verstehen wollte, dass es bei diesen Verhältnissen unmöglich ist, exakt auf der gleichen Höhe auf der anderen Seite anzukommen, verschwendete er 4-5 Leute, die sich alle halb zu Tode ruderten... Sagt der Ausbilder noch: "Komisch, letztes mal klappte das." Ja, vielleicht war das Bächlein da auch kein reißender Strom. Belehren ließ er sich jedenfalls nicht. Stattdessen hieß es, dass wir alle Luschen seien, weil wir es nicht schaffen. Der wurde richtig wütend und beleidigend.

Als er dann kurz weg war, bin ich den Bach gute 50 Meter hoch gelaufen, damit ich exakt die gewünschte Stelle auf der andere Seite erreichen konnte. Weil die Anlegestelle ebenso nicht optimal gewählt war, da sie zu steil war, hing ich auf der anderen Seite mit einem Arm an einem Ast und konnte das Boot nicht verlassen. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit konnte ich dann das Seil zunächst am Ast befestigen und mich an Land hangeln... Hatte in dem Moment fast die Hose voll, weil ich niemals an Lande hätte schwimmen können, wenn ich da ins Wasser gefallen wäre. 

Ja, gute, alte Zeiten. 



Spoiler



Beim zweiten Seil klappte es dann mit der gleichen Höhe, weil man sich einfach nur im Boot sitzend am Seil rüberziehen konnte. Oh, welch Wunder.


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und dann lachten die französischen Polizisten plötzlich laut, klopften uns auf die Schulter und wir glaubten zu verstehen, dass diese Straße bisher noch nie eine Ente geschafft habe.
> Über Funk laberte einer der Polizisten was im Streifenwagen.
> ...


Tolle Geschichte!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. November 2018)

Die russische Krankenschwester aus einem kleinen Dorf, die die Welt noch nie gesehen hat, kein Smartphone besitzt und deren Vater sie im frühen Kindesalter verlassen hat, schreibt mir nach meiner letzten E-Mail nicht mehr, nachdem ich "sie" mit "Dear stranger" angeschrieben habe. 
Natürlich besitzt man kein Smartphone, sondern lediglich ein altes Handy, obwohl man einem Bilder zuschickt, die Selfies sind. Gibt es diese Lebensgeschichten eigentlich irgendwo zu kaufen oder sind die Betrüger wenigstens etwas kreativ? So wie die Bilder aussehen, wurden die einfach von einem Instagram-Account geklaut...


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Die russische Krankenschwester aus einem kleinen Dorf, die die Welt noch nie gesehen hat, kein Smartphone besitzt und deren Vater sie im frühen Kindesalter verlassen hat, schreibt mir nach meiner letzten E-Mail nicht mehr, nachdem ich "sie" mit "Dear stranger" angeschrieben habe.
> Natürlich besitzt man kein Smartphone, sondern lediglich ein altes Handy, obwohl man einem Bilder zuschickt, die Selfies sind. Gibt es diese Lebensgeschichten eigentlich irgendwo zu kaufen oder sind die Betrüger wenigstens etwas kreativ? So wie die Bilder aussehen, wurden die einfach von einem Instagram-Account geklaut...


Ich kenne das von Facebook. Tolle hübsche Frauen schicken einen Freundschaftsanfragen und auf ihren Profilen sind dubiose Links.
Das waren schon mal bis zu 10 Anfragen am Tag.
Ich habe darauf hin eingestellt das nur noch "Freunde von Freunden" mir Anfragen schicken können... seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. November 2018)

Links gab es nicht und sonst war das bisher ganz normale Konversation per E-Mail. Mir war direkt klar, dass das im Endeffekt nicht seriös sein kann und deswegen habe ich etwas mitgespielt. Ich fand die Lebensgeschichte dieser "Dame" allerdings recht schnell langweilig. Da die Berichte dermaßen ausführlich waren, habe ich kurz gedacht, dass das tatsächlich ne echte Frau sein könnte. Männer haben normalerweise keinen derart ausartenden Redebedarf. 

Damit das keine reine Zeitverschwendung wird, habe ich "ihr" noch etwas von Jesus erzählt.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Damit das keine reine Zeitverschwendung wird, habe ich "ihr" noch etwas von Jesus erzählt.


War sie dann still?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> War sie dann still?


Glaube, das lag eher daran, dass ich "sie" ertappt habe, aber ja.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2020)

Was mir auch mal passiert ist: Ich setze mich an den PC, will einen Text lesen und anstatt die Brille aufzusetzen, setze ich den Kopfhörer auf.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. November 2020)

Einen Lapsus mit Brille ist mir auch mal passiert, in der ersten Woche nachdem ich mir eine Brille kaufte um angenehmer lesen zu können, hatte ich sie derart verdrängt das ich mit Brille in die Dusche stieg, zuerst hatte ich mich gewundert warum ich nur so verschwommen sah, ich dachte zuerst das ich viel Wasser in die Augen bekam, erst als ich mit den Händen an die Augen fasste bemerkte ich die Brille, ich musste über mich selbst lachen


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Dezember 2020)

Da habe ich etwas als Kontaktlinsenträger.
Man versucht die Kontaktlinsen zu entfernen, obwohl sie gar nicht mehr auf den Augen sind. Das ging dann so weit, dass ich mehrfach mit den Fingern über die Hornhaut rieb, bis ich merkte, dass die Kontaktlinsen gar nicht mehr dort sind.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Dezember 2020)

Habe mich eben mit Headset im Ohr (In-Ear) ins Bett gelegt. Die Dinger vergisst man auch, wenn man sie zu lange trägt.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2020)

Früher als ich 15 war hatte ich eine rote auffällige NFL-Football-Jacke (von den "Phoenix Cardinals"). Darunter hatte ich eine Zeit lang noch ne Lederweste gezogen und sah wie ein Schrank damit aus.
Dann standen wir in der Stadt mit ein paar Mann zusammen und ich meinte so : "Siehste den da hinten. Den baller ich gleich um!". Da meinte  ein anderer :" Das glaube ich dir so breit wie du bist!".
Das hatte ich natürlich nicht gemacht und war nur Show.
Danach sind wir ins Cafe gegangen und ich habe am Tisch beide Jacken ausgezogen dann meinte der Typ :" Alter du bist ja gar nicht so breit!".  

Auf die selbe Jacke hat mir übrigens ne Taube auf die Schulter geschissen als ich etwas am rumposen war.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2021)

Ups, sorry. Das hatte ich hier ja schon mal gepostet.  

Aber wer noch lustige Geschichten hat... immer her damit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juni 2021)

Vor paar Tagen, als es noch so richtig heiß und schwül war, meinte ich zu einer Arbeitskollegin auf dem Weg zum Auto "Puuh, heute wieder so heiß". 
Sie entgegnete "Aber ihr müsstet das doch eigentlich gut aushalten?" 
Ich fragte perplex "Was meinst du mit ihr?"
Sie, leicht stockend "Äh, ja, also ihr!"
Ich "Ach so, "wir!", ne du, ich bin eingedeutscht!"

Beide lachen.

Im Auto beschäftigte mich schmunzelnd dieser Gedanke länger, als er hätte tun sollen: Glaubt sie wirklich, dass Südländer unter der Haut eine integrierte Klimaanlage haben?..."


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Juni 2021)

@Ja---sin :
Ein Großteil meiner Klientel kommt aus Subsahara-Afrika... die gehen in der norddeutschen Sommerhitze (also an den 4 Tagen im Jahr ) fast ein... 

@T:
Habe heute im Supermarkt-Kühlregal offensichtlich daneben gegriffen... und habe als Absacker zum Bergfest jetzt ein Glas Vodka-CherryCoke vor mir stehen... nenene, das ist nicht vergnügungssteuerpflichtig!


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Im Auto beschäftigte mich schmunzelnd dieser Gedanke länger, als er hätte tun sollen: Glaubt sie wirklich, dass Südländer unter der Haut eine integrierte Klimaanlage haben?..."


Ich bin auch etwas dunkler (Mischling) aber kann die Hitze nicht mehr ab. Was u.a. aber auch an Medikamenten usw liegt. Vor 15 Jahren habe ich mich noch in der Sonne gebräunt. Aber die Zeiten sind vorbei.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juni 2021)

Fails die man nie vergisst?

Ich hab mal auf ner Karnevalsveranstaltung beim anstehen nen Smalltalk mit nem Türsteher (Schrank von einem Kerl) gehalten. Neben uns am VIP-Eingang kam dann das diesjährige Prinzenpaar rein und man musste einfach sagen schön warn die beide echt nicht - und die Dame war SEHR füllig.

Mein angetrunkener Kommentar: "Uiuiui, die Königin dieses Jahr ist aber schwer fett."
Türsteher: "Das is meine Mutter!"

Machste nix. 

Glücklicherweise hat er meine kurzzeitige Todesangst gemildert und gemeint "aber jo hast recht die müsste echt mal weniger essen".


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2021)

@Incredible Alk : Das hast du echt ganz schön Glück gehabt.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> offensichtlich daneben gegriffen


Haste den falschen Wodka gekauft?


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Haste den falschen Wodka gekauft?


Das sagt jetzt mehr über dich aus, als über mich. Mal so von Spaßvogel zu Spaßvogel... 

Dass CherryCoke nicht in der Haager Landkriegsordnung und den Genfer Konventionen erwähnt wird, halte ich für ein großes Versäumnis!


----------



## chill_eule (30. Juni 2021)

Ich liebe Cherry Coke! 

Aber egal welcher Wodka und welche Cola... Das geht ja wohl mal gar nicht 

->





__





						Vodka Lemon Cocktail Rezept | Spirituosenworld.de
					

Vodka Lemo Cocktail-Rezept mit vielen praktischen Tipps und vollständiger Mixanleitung. Spirituosen World | ❤ bewährt seit 2001.




					spirituosenworld.de
				






Sorry, es wird OT


----------



## GxGamer (1. Juli 2021)

Ich denke/hoffe das passt hier rein. Ich suchte aktuell eine Fritzbox 7530 (Kontext, kein aktuelles Gesuch) aber die gibts ja nirgends. Chipmangel oder so. Letztendlich hab ich eine bei ebay bestellt, generalüberholt und natürlich teurer als Neupreis... 

Der eigentliche Knaller war aber der Shop der die Fritzbox angeblich lagernd hat und mit 130€ schon verdächtig günstig war.
Kurze Überprüfung der MwSt Nummer ergab dann auch die Ungültigkeit derselben, aber dies wurde sogar vom "Über uns" Text getoppt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seems legit. Gleich mal bestellen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

Als ich 15 war hatte ich mal einen Segeltörn mitgemacht.
Im Zielhafen in Enkhuizen fragte mich dann ein Engländer "Lighter? Lighter?"
Ich zuckte mit den Schultern und sagte "ich habe keine Leiter!".
Dann machte er mit seinen Gestiken deutlich das er ein Feuerzeug meinte.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Juli 2021)

Nein Fail des Tages:
Bin heute in kurzen Klamotten zur Arbeit. Ich friere mit bei den max. 14° seit heute morgen einen ab.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Nein Fail des Tages:
> Bin heute in kurzen Klamotten zur Arbeit. Ich friere mit bei den max. 14° seit heute morgen einen ab.


Wäre mir heute auch fast passiert, hab dann im letzten Moment doch die Jeansjacke mal sicherheitshalber mitgenommen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wäre mir heute auch fast passiert, hab dann im letzten Moment doch die Jeansjacke mal sicherheitshalber mitgenommen.


Schlauer is das. Muss zu Fuß nach Hause und es regnet. Sind gute 5 Kilometer und ich laufe im Muscleshirt... Boah, is das kalt.


----------



## Eyren (1. Juli 2021)

Na nu na na bei mir wird ab 8°C Außentemperatur kurze Hose getragen stellt euch mal nicht so an. Kollegen fragen schon immer ob ich Fieber habe.

Na so richtig fiese fails habe ich nicht aber insbesondere mein Wehrdienst bleibt mir in Erinnerung. 

In der Grundausbildung hab ich meinen Ausbilder zu Boden geschickt.

Abgesehen von jeglicher de Eskalation die man vermittelt bekommt war eine Sache ganz klar:

"Lasse nicht zu das jemand nach deiner Waffe greift. "

Nun es war also mal wieder ein entspannter Nachmittag mit Objektschutzübung und unser Ausbilder hat den neugierigen Zivilisten gespielt. 

5x hat er nach Zigaretten gefragt und rückte immer näher.

5x habe ich bestimmt aber nicht bedrohlich die bitte nach Zigaretten abgelehnt und um Abstand gebeten.

Beim sechsten mal griff er an die entriegelung des Magazins.  

Ich bin ein braver Soldat, ich gehorche meinem Ausbilder. 

Hab ihm dann reflexartig die Schulterstütze vom G36 vor die Brust geschlagen.

Gab auch nur ganz wenig Ärger *hust*

Als ich dann final auf meinem Fliegerhorst stationiert war hatte der Kamerad dann das Boardbuch vom Tornado vergessen musste aber nochmal dringend für Königstiger.

Natürlich hab ich meine Hilfe angeboten und bin bei schönem Wetter die 800m zum shelter gedackelt. 

Türe auf, rein, fix das boardbuch schnappen und ab zurück Richtung Halle der Kaffee wartet.

Nun bis zur Tür kam ich dort haben mich dann 5 Soldaten  mit vorgehaltener Waffe mehr oder weniger freundlich dazu aufgefordert zu erklären wie ich bei aktiver Anlage in einen shelter komme......

Nun regelmäßige fails sind dann nach der Dusche schnell die Brille anziehen damit man was sieht und sich DANN das Gesicht eincremen....


----------



## grumpy-old-man (1. Juli 2021)

Der Klassiker bei mir: Morgens weder Kontaktlinse noch Brille aufgehabt, und schön das Gesicht zwecks RaSur mit Zahnpasta eingeschäumt.

Merke: Rasur erst nach dem ersten Kaffee….


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juli 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Der Klassiker bei mir: Morgens weder Kontaktlinse noch Brille aufgehabt, und schön das Gesicht zwecks RaSur mit Zahnpasta eingeschäumt.
> 
> Merke: Rasur erst nach dem ersten Kaffee….


Köstlich!

Auch Fails, die mir sicher paar mal im Leben passiert sind: Im Stress gefühlt ne Stunde in der Wohnung nach meinem Schlüssel gesucht vorm Rausgehen, um am Ende festzustellen, dass er sich die ganze Zeit in meiner Jackentasche befand...


Fail 2: In alter Firma öffnete sich der Eingang nur per Personalkarte. Eines Tages versuchte ich, versunken in Gedanken, mit der Personalkarte ernsthaft meine Haustür zu öffnen...


----------



## masterX244 (28. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> --SNIP--
> 
> 
> Fail 2: In alter Firma öffnete sich der Eingang nur per Personalkarte. Eines Tages versuchte ich, versunken in Gedanken, mit der Personalkarte ernsthaft meine Haustür zu öffnen...



Oder selber schcon versucht mit dem Betriebsausweis zu bezahlen (da das in der Betriebsmensa geht einen Hirnfurz gehabt). Oder Einstempeln mit der EC-Karte


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. August 2021)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Oder selber schcon versucht mit dem Betriebsausweis zu bezahlen (da das in der Betriebsmensa geht einen Hirnfurz gehabt). Oder Einstempeln mit der EC-Karte


Yea, oder mit dem Autoschlüssel die Haustür zu öffnen und natürlich vice versa...


----------



## ShiZon (28. August 2021)

Machte den Verstärker leiser (es läuft Metal queerbeet) , hatte ein extremst nerviges Gespräch zuerst mit einem PDL bei fab e.V. in Kassel, danach kam das ewig lange hinterher telefonieren wegen der scheiß Handelregisternummer beim Notar, der keine Ahnung hatte von Musterprotokollen, es hat nur 9 Wochen gedauert bis es durch wahr. 

Jetzt kommt der Witz, ich wahr so Aggro das ich fast das Smartphone an die Wand geklatscht habe, in dem Moment reiß ich den Lautstärkeregler auf kurz vor 10 und was lief Otep - Buried Alive genau an der Stelle kommt I hate my life und ich mußte erst einmal lachen.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2021)

Ein Story fällt mir noch aus der Schule ein:
Ich war so in der 9. Klasse und stehe mit  Klassenkameraden auf dem Schulhof.
Da meinte einer : "Die Viola aus der 8. Klasse findet dich gut" .
Ich so: "Wer ist das denn?"
Er zeigt in die Richtung auf zwei Mädchen.
Ich dachte die ganze Zeit er meint die rechte. Dabei war es die Linke.
Ich so: "Ich weiß nicht so Recht".
Dann hatte er das ihr gesagt und es war erstmal Ruhe.
Im Laufe der nächsten Wochen und Monate hatte sie noch paarmal nach mir gefragt.
Aber ich habe immer "nein" gesagt. 
Bis ich festgestellt habe das es die andere war. Aber dann war sie vergeben und ich hatte mich geärgert. Tja, selber Schuld.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Story fällt mir noch aus der Schule ein:
> Ich war so in der 9. Klasse und stehe mit  Klassenkameraden auf dem Schulhof.
> Da meinte einer : "Die Viola aus der 8. Klasse findet dich gut" .
> Ich so: "Wer ist das denn?"
> ...


So eine ähnliche Story hab ich auch. Eine Tatjana aus meiner Schule wollte was von mir als wir in der 7. oder 8. waren - ich hatte allerdings kein Interesse. Zu meinem Nachteil entwickelte sich Tatjana in der 10. zu einer wahren "Bombe" mit zwei wirklich großen "Argumenten", einer Bombe, die mich jedoch seit der Abfuhr damals, nicht mal eines Blickes würdigte 

Edit: @RyzA Unsere letzten Falls sind aber nicht wirklich witzig, eher traurig und zum heulen 😭 ^^


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2021)

Naja, dafür hatte ich andere Freundinnen und meine richtig große Liebe, mit der ich jetzt noch zusammen bin, seit 23 Jahren, habe ich dann später kennengelernt. Nämlich meine Frau. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Edit: @RyzA Unsere letzten Falls sind aber nicht wirklich witzig, eher traurig und zum heulen 😭 ^^


Ich hab´s überwunden. Ich kann auch über meine eigenen Blödheiten lachen. 

Und außerdem: wenn es anders verlaufen wäre, dann hätte sich vielleicht mein Leben ganz anders entwickelt und ich hätte meine jetztige Frau und meinen Sohn nicht und würde auch in diesen Moment wahrscheinlich nicht hier schreiben.
Das ist schon ok so wie es verlaufen ist!


----------



## pedi (28. August 2021)

es war, als ich noch in lindau lebte, also viele monde her.
ich war zur eröffnung eines kleinen getränkemarktes eingeladen.
den mann kannte ich, haben etwas geredet, als sich eine etwa 25-30 jahre ältere frau zu ihm gesellte, haben auch noch etwas gequatscht, und dabei gefragt, ob das seine mutter ist.
nein, das ist meine frau-peng......
das loch im boden, in das man in so einer situation versinken möchte, tat sich leider nicht auf.


----------



## Schori (29. August 2021)

Heute ist mir eine Glasflasche mit Wasserkefir im Kühlschrank explodiert. Der Boden wurde wie abgesägt weggesprengt und alles war voll mit dem Zeug. Wollte den Kühlschrank eh mal wieder putzen. 😅


----------



## MG42 (29. August 2021)

Mhhm, n normaler Fail... Bin immer noch auf kriegsfuß mit der RadeonSoftware
Dieses Overlay und zu guter Letzt, war die Systempartition voll... hab irgendeine vorkonfigurierte Taste gedrückt,
und mich gewundert warum in den letzten Tagen flüssige Spiele aufeinmal so schlecht performten.Dateien anhängen


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

Ihr müsst mal zu *exakt* den selben Zeitpunkt husten und furzen.
Das brennt gut. Wie nach Chili con carne + Hefeweizen (am nächsten Tag).


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mal zu *exakt* den selben Zeitpunkt husten und furzen.


Das klingt gefährlich - kann vielleicht was in die Hose rutschen...


----------



## ShiZon (1. September 2021)

Da ich leider recht verpeilt bin (einen netten Gruß an meine Behinderung), wollte ich Kaffee kochen, Wasser in die Maschine, Kaffeepulver in den Filter, Maschine angestellt und weggegangen. Was habe ich Held vergessen, die Glaskanne unter die Maschine zu stellen..., wollte schon immer ein Schwimmbad.


----------



## pedi (1. September 2021)

und schon läufts kopfkino.............


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Da ich leider recht verpeilt bin (einen netten Gruß an meine Behinderung), wollte ich Kaffee kochen, Wasser in die Maschine, Kaffeepulver in den Filter, Maschine angestellt und weggegangen. Was habe ich Held vergessen, die Glaskanne unter die Maschine zu stellen..., wollte schon immer ein Schwimmbad.


Bin auch heftig verpeilt und das ohne irgendeine Behinderung, die Story dazu hat sogar auch mit einer Kaffeemaschine zu tun 

Unsere Kaffeemaschine stand damals bei uns aus Platzmangelgründen, und weil der Stromanschluss ideal dafür lag, auf eine der hinteren Kochplatten - die deshalb nie genutzt wurde. Wollte dann mal Eier oder Fischstäbchen braten, keine Ahnung, ist schon lange her. Auf jeden Fall schmeiß ich die Kochplatte auf Maximum an zum erhitzen und gehe ins Zimmer zum Gamen - weil das Game so intensiv war und ich natürlich derbe verpeilt, merke ich irgendwann nur einen richtig krassen Geruch nach verbranntem Plastik :O Ich schnurstracks in die Küche, welche schon voller Qualm war. Jup, hab die Kaffeemaschine gebraten...


----------



## ShiZon (1. September 2021)

Sieh es positiv, so kannst du behaupten, eine Kaffeemaschine gebraten zu haben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Sieh es positiv, so kannst du behaupten, eine Kaffeemaschine gebraten zu haben.


Hab ich auch gerade beim nochmal lesen des Posts gedacht  

Meine Superheldenfähigkeit ist ohne Drogen high zu sein. Quasi das Stoney-Äquivalent zu Obelix


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Unsere Kaffeemaschine stand damals bei uns aus Platzmangelgründen, und weil der Stromanschluss ideal dafür lag, auf eine der hinteren Kochplatten - die deshalb nie genutzt wurde. Wollte dann mal Eier oder Fischstäbchen braten, keine Ahnung, ist schon lange her. Auf jeden Fall schmeiß ich die Kochplatte auf Maximum an zum erhitzen und gehe ins Zimmer zum Gamen - weil das Game so intensiv war und ich natürlich derbe verpeilt, merke ich irgendwann nur einen richtig krassen Geruch nach verbranntem Plastik :O Ich schnurstracks in die Küche, welche schon voller Qualm war. Jup, hab die Kaffeemaschine gebraten...


Ich wollte mal als kleines Kind im Alter von 3-4 Jahren "Frühstück" für meine Eltern machen.
Habe eine natürlich leere Tupper Plastikschüssel aufn Herd gestellt und angemacht(  ) .
Dann bin zu meinen Eltern gerannt welche noch im Bett lagen und habe gerufen: "Andi hat Frühstück gemacht!"
Mein Vater : "Was?" Und hat schon den verbrannten Geruch gerochen.
Er ist gleich aufgesprungen und in die Küche. Da war der Boden von der Tupperschüssel schon weg.


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Meine Superheldenfähigkeit ist ohne Drogen high zu sein. Quasi das Stoney-Äquivalent zu Obelix


Dazu müsstest du aber als kleines Kind in nen großen Pott voller Drogen gefallen sein


----------



## grumpy-old-man (7. September 2021)

Nachdem ein Kollege Probleme mit seinem neuen PC hatte, der sich spontan immer wieder neu startete, ohne den Fehler reproduzieren zu können, ging dann der halbe Samstag für die Fehlersuche drauf. Leider war der Ereignis-Verlauf bei Windows nicht wirklich hilfreich, da der übliche Fehler Kernel-Power ID: 41 ja nur sagt, dass der PC unerwartet neu gestartet wurde. Also ging es ans Eingemachte:

- Netzteil getauscht… Fehler blieb.
- Grafikkarte getauscht… Fehler blieb
- Ram Stock betrieben… Fehler blieb
- RAM im anderen System mit Mem Test geprüft…. Keine Fehler beim RAM
- Dennoch RAM getauscht…Fehler blieb
- SSD geprüft… keine Fehler auf der SSD
- Andere SSD ausprobiert… Fehler blieb
- Windows neu aufgesetzt… Fehler blieb
- CPU getauscht… Fehler blieb
- zu guter Letzt anderes Mainboard verbaut… Ihr ahnt es… Fehler blieb.
- alles raus aus dem Gehäuse und offener Testaufbau… Kein Fehler mehr.

4 Stunden später und verdammt viele Nerven weniger hat sich herausgestellt, dass der Restart-Knopf im Panel des Gehäuses verklemmt eingebaut war und wohl ab und zu einfach von selbst einen Neustart auslöste. Da sieht man mal wieder, wie hilfreich so ein offener Aufbau sein kann und man die Mühe nicht scheuen sollte, relativ früh alles aus dem Gehäuse zu nehmen...


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Ich zu einen Arbeitskollegen : "Du hast ja ganz schön großes Glück!"
Er: "Wieso?"
Ich : "Weil du so einen tollen Typen wie mich kennenlernen darfst!"
Wir beide am lachen gewesen.


----------



## Eyren (12. September 2021)

Meine Frau am offenen Küchenfenster  brüllt herzhaft Richtung Wohnzimmer:

" Ja früher! Hätte ich gewusst das du heute schon nicht mehr kannst hätte ich mir das mit der Heirat überlegt!"

Hmm gut es ging darum das ich langsam den Anschluss verliere bei den ganzen tollen Handyfunktionen und meine Frau mich ja nur wegen Pflege und Technikhilfe geheiratet hat. So Witzeln wir zumindest immer bei den Leuten wenn die wegen wem Altersunterschied fragen.


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

Leute ich bin echt gut, das Smartphone liegt eigentlich immer links neben der Tastatur, dann tätige ich einen Anruf, bin im Lese-Modus und lege das Smartphone nach rechts neben dem Mauspad. Jetzt wollte ich in die Küche, greife einfach nach rechts, lege das Smartphone auf die Oberschenkel und fahre los. In der Küche lege ich das Smartphone auf den Tisch und sie da:

"Es war die Fernbedienung vom Pioneer", na toll.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. September 2021)

Na solang du nicht versuchst jemanden anzurufen mit der Fernbedienung ist alles jut


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

Ich hatte  mich mal an den PC gesetzt und wollte was lesen.
Aber anstatt meine Brille aufzusetzen, habe ich dann meinen Kopfhörer aufgesetzt.


----------



## ShiZon (16. September 2021)

Um anschließend mit der Brille Musik zu hören.


----------



## HighEnd111 (23. September 2021)

Sowas ähnliches ist mir vor kurzem auch passiert:

Neulich am PC gewesen und das Handy rechts auf den Tisch gelegt. Dann irgendwann am Handy etwas nachgeschaut und vor die Tastatur gelegt. Dort hab ich es liegen lassen. Irgendwann wollte ich nach der Uhrzeit schauen, linse nach rechts und sehe kein Handy.

Ich so: "Wo in aller Welt ist mein Handy?!1!!elf!"

Nach einer Minute Suchen auf dem ganzen Tisch ist mir dann eingefallen, dass es direkt vor meiner Nase lag


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. September 2021)

Eben ein Paket geliefert bekommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nur:Hä?! Ich war so irritiert!
Dann die Auflösung: Drinnen waren die neulich bei Ebay bestellten Legos von Privat   

Im ersten Moment sah ich bestimmt aus wie Ochs vorm Berg


----------



## chill_eule (23. September 2021)

Krass, und dann noch so eine *alte* Verpackung...

Die heißen doch seit neuestem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guck mal lieber auf das MHD!


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die einzige Nr., die auf ein MHD hinweisen könnte. Scheint aber nicht so alt zu sein. Seit wann fehlt denn Uncle im Namen?


----------



## chill_eule (23. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Seit wann fehlt denn Uncle im Namen?


Das Datum weiß ich nicht genau, aber die Firma "Mars" hat schon 2020 gesagt: Schluss mit dem schwarzen Mann auf unseren Verpackungen 


> Im Zuge der Black-Lives-Matter-Bewegung in den USA gab das Unternehmen 2020 bekannt, die Marke ab 2021 in _Ben’s Original_ umzubenennen und aus dem Logo den Kopf des älteren schwarzen Mannes zu entfernen.[3][4][5]


Wikipedia FTW, aber immerhin inklusive der einzelnen Quellen (3, 4 und 5)


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

Schade. Ich fand den immer symphatisch als Logo.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. September 2021)

Fehlt seit ein paar Monaten. In den USA haben sie auch eine andere Marke umbenannt. Waren Suppen oder irgendwas.
Dort war eine ältere, schwarze Frau zu sehen ("Mama Joe" oder so), welche aber noch eine Uniform der Jahrhundertwende anhatte und man aufgrund dessen darauf schließen konnte, dass sie eine Hausangestellte ist.
Ein altes klischeehaftes Bild einer schwarzen Frau, also haben sie es geändert und bei "Uncle Ben" war's auch so. "Uncle Ben" der gute Klischee Schwarze bzw. "uncle" als Bezeichnung für einen alten, schwarzen Sklaven.

So grob+verkürzt zusammengefasst...

edit: die anderen waren schneller  bei spiegel.online gab's ein paar Artikel dazu


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ein altes klischeehaftes Bild einer schwarzen Frau, also haben sie es geändert und bei "Uncle Ben" war's auch so. "Uncle Ben" der gute Klischee Schwarze bzw. "uncle" als Bezeichnung für einen alten, schwarzen Sklaven.


Ok, wenn das so ist dann wurde es ja längst Zeit.


----------



## chill_eule (23. September 2021)

Ich glaube du meinst "Aunt Jemima" @Caduzzz?








						"Uncle Ben's" und "Aunt Jemima" ändern Logo: Beitrag gegen den Rassismus
					

Angesichts der anhaltenden Anti-Rassismus-Proteste haben die Lebensmittelries...




					www.t-online.de
				




So sieht die gute Dame aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Caduzzz schrieb:


> Mama Joe


Es gibt übrigens seit ca. 2 Jahren die Edeka-Eigenmarke "Papa Joe's"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inklusive *falschem* Apostroph aber immerhin* ohne* "Testimonial"


----------



## Caduzzz (23. September 2021)

Genau "Aunt Jemima".  Kenne die Marke halt nicht. Aber auf dem älteren Logo hat sie wohl so ein Haushälterinnenkragen/Uniform.


----------



## chill_eule (23. September 2021)

Ist eher der USA-Markt und nicht Europa.
Gesehen hab ich das hierzulande auch eher selten 


Caduzzz schrieb:


> Aber auf dem älteren Logo


Meinst du das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder das noch ältere?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. September 2021)

Ich weiß es nicht mehr. Habe mal in einem Artikel so "vorher und "nachher" Logos gesehen.

edit: "Inklusive *falschem* Apostroph (...)"

Wieso?
Et heiß doch: "Wem *s*ein Ketschupp?"
"Papa Joe *s*ein Ketschupp."
Zusamm'jefasst: Joe *s*ein = Joe'*s*

"Joes" wär ja ein Eigenname, aber et is ja _Joe sein_, nicht Joes_ sein_, ergo und fakt is "Joe's" also meine Meinung nach


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> oder das noch ältere?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dude! That's creepy as fvck...?


----------



## chill_eule (23. September 2021)

"Ask your Grocer!" 

In den USA war, vor etwas über 100 Jahren, noch seeehr viel möglich, worüber man heutzutage, berechtigterweise den Kopf schüttelt (bis er ab fällt)


----------



## Eyren (23. September 2021)

Und trotzdem find ich es einfach lächerlich das sich da 10 weiße Frauen hinsetzen und sagen das ein farbiger Mann auf dem Karton eines Reis-Herstellers rassistisch sei.

Aber ich bin da wohl einfach nicht gebildet genug für.

Edit sagt:

Ich schicke den Text ab und bekomme als Werbebanner hier auf der Seite farbige Kinderhände die Baumwolle halten. Dazu den Text: Cotton from Africa, its Not a Name its a signe.

Ich bekomme Angst.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Und trotzdem find ich es einfach lächerlich das sich da 10 weiße Frauen hinsetzen und sagen das ein farbiger Mann auf dem Karton eines Reis-Herstellers rassistisch sei.
> 
> Aber ich bin da wohl einfach nicht gebildet genug für.


Puh, Eyren...
Das Thema kann man diskutieren, aber dieser schnippische Unterton gegen gebildete Menschen ..da bekomme ich gerade Bauchschmerzen.
Bzw. Bildung ist nicht das Problem sondern vermutlich eher die Haltung, dass das Problem nur von "Schlauen von oben herab den Dummen" diktiert" wird...dann sei doch so schlau und frag nach, diskutier mit 
Ich finde vieles in solchen Diskussionen auch übertrieben oder würdig nochmals diskutiert zu werden, aber das ist ne Frage von Empathie und nicht von Bildung.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

Das hat irgendwie alles auch nichts mehr mit dem Threadthema zu tun.
Hier sollen ja witzige Dinge gepostet werden.


----------



## HighEnd111 (23. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> die Auflösung: Drinnen waren die neulich bei Ebay bestellten Legos von Privat


Bei mir auf Arbeit bauen wir grad ne Maschine, die Legos verpackt... Diesen Verpackungsstil könnte man denen ja mal vorschlagen


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. September 2021)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Bei mir auf Arbeit bauen wir grad ne Maschine, die Legos verpackt... Diesen Verpackungsstil könnte man denen ja mal vorschlagen


Irritierte Blicke wären damit garantiert


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2021)

Das war zwar nicht mein persönliche Fail aber auch ein krasser:

Ich hatte mal eine Reportage vor längerer Zeit gesehen. Auf RTL 2 oder so.
Mobile Möchtegern Tierärzte. Die sind privat zu jemanden hingefahren dem sein Hamster erkrankt ist.
Und was haben die gemacht? Die haben bei dem Hamster Fieber gemessen. Ich dachte ich traue meinen Augen nicht.
Die haben dem armen Tier rektal ein normales Fieberthermometer reingeschoben.  
Das wäre so als wenn man einen Menschen ne Straßenlaterne unten reinrammt. Unfassbar.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Oktober 2021)

Klingt jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht so witzig, weil es eher so ne typische Situationskomik war, die live erlebt komischer ist.

Als wir vor 2 Jahren weg aus Köln City in den sogenannten ruhigeren Speckgürtel von Köln zogen, ging meine Frau den ersten Tag mit den Kindern durch die neue Ortschaft, während ich noch am renovieren war. Als sie wieder kam sagte sie voll verwundert sinngemäß: "Schatz, ich habe in 2 Stunden nur 3 Menschen gesehen 😲"


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2021)

Bei uns in der Firma als wir mal draussen in der Mittagspause saßen:

Es kommt von einen Arbeitskollegen der Kumpel mit einen Roller auf den Hof gefahren:
Dann meint er "Ey Friedhelm. Ich habe keine Kohle mehr und nichts mehr zu fressen!"
Meint ein anderer Kollege: "Hol mal einer bitte  den Schweine-Eimer aus der Küche!"


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2021)

Letztens ist mir ein witziger Alltagsfail eingefallen, der schon etwas länger zurückliegt. Ein guter Kumpel war mal bei mir, wir wollten danach irgendwo hinfahren. Wir sind runter und in den Wagen eingestiegen. Tür war offen. Kumpel fluchte noch, von wegen "Mist, Tür zumachen vergessen!" 
Wir sitzen drin, er Schlüssel in Loch, Auto geht nicht an. Kurzer Moment der Irritation. Auf einmal, sehen wir, dass das Autoradio ein anderes ist, Irritation auf Maximum😳
Hä!? 

Danach war ein Moment, der wahrscheinlich kurz war, aber mir sehr lang vorkam. Beide still und unser Hirn rattert, was los ist. Ein irrer Gedanke: Autoradio wird in der Regel von Dieben nur geklaut aber nicht ausgewechselt...

Als mein Kumpel plötzlich die Stille unterbrach und meinte: Ey, wir sind ins falsche Auto eingestiegen!...

Alter Schwede, es war Abends und direkt neben seinem Auto parkte ein äußerlich komplett identischer Ford Fiesta in dunklen Violett, der nicht verschlossen war...

Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass so etwas passiert 😂

Einer der denkwürdigsten Alltagfails in meinem bisherigen Leben!


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2021)

@AzRa-eL : Ich bin einmal mit Schwiegermutter in ihren Golf mitgefahren. Hatten ein paar Termine erledigt.
Dann sind wir an deren Haus vorbeigekommen. Und ich mußte mal auf Toilette. Sie parkt vorm Haus an der Straße und ich gehe rein. Als ich wieder komme gehe ich guten Gewissens zu einen Wagen der identisch aussah auf die Beifahrerseite. Ziehe mehrmals am Griff der Beifahrertür. Geht nicht auf. Dann gucke ich nach links und Schwiegermutter im anderen Wagen am winken. Bin ich glatt dran vorbeigelaufen. 

Oder Zivi bei uns auf der Arbeit. Wie haben teilweise identische Firmenwagen.
Ist der oberste Chef aufn Hof und wartet im Wagen. Der Fahrer irgendwo im Gebäude.
Zivi muß was erledigen und will zu seinen Wagen. Steigt aber in den falschen ein wo der Chef drin gesessen hat.
Beide gucken sich an. Dann der Chef :" Sofort aussteigen!"


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL : Ich bin einmal mit Schwiegermutter in ihren Golf mitgefahren. Hatten ein paar Termine erledigt.
> Dann sind wir an deren Haus vorbeigekommen. Und ich mußte mal auf Toilette. Sie parkt vorm Haus an der Straße und ich gehe rein. Als ich wieder komme gehe ich guten Gewissens zu einen Wagen der identisch aussah auf die Beifahrerseite. Ziehe mehrmals am Griff der Beifahrertür. Geht nicht auf. Dann gucke ich nach links und Schwiegermutter im anderen Wagen am winken. Bin ich glatt dran vorbeigelaufen.


Ok, so etwas ist mir vor paar Tagen noch passiert. Ich nehme immer für kurze Strecken den Opel Corsa meiner Frau. Letztens bin ich dann in Gedanken ans Auto und versuchte es zu öffnen, bis ich merkte, dass es ein kleiner silberner Wagen war, der unserem Corsa ähnlich aussah und direkt hinter den Wagen meiner Frau parkte🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## HighEnd111 (17. Oktober 2021)

Das kann mir nicht passieren mit der Werbung, die ich auf meinem Auto kleben habe


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2021)

Mein Sohn und seine Freundin haben gestern Shiazo Steine gedampft.
Und er hat sein Fenster heute Nacht nicht auf gehabt. Wie ich es ihm gesagt habe.
Riecht jetzt alles ziemlich fruchtig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2021)

Hab einen neuen TV und ich brauchte eine Woche, um zu merken, dass die Folie aufm Bildschirm noch dranklebt und zwei Wochen noch, um sie endlich mal zu lösen 
Jetzt spiegelt er auch nicht mehr so sehr🤪


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hab einen neuen TV und ich brauchte eine Woche, um zu merken, dass die Folie aufm Bildschirm noch dranklebt und zwei Wochen noch, um sie endlich mal zu lösen
> Jetzt spiegelt er auch nicht mehr so sehr🤪


Ein Arbeitskollege hatte mal seinen Fernsehen "etwas nasser" abgewischt. Ist alles unten in den Rahmen reingelaufen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitskollege hatte mal seinen Fernsehen "etwas nasser" abgewischt. Ist alles unten in den Rahmen reingelaufen.


Never ever! An meine Bildschirme kommen nur trockene Microfaser-Tücher.


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Never ever! An meine Bildschirme kommen nur trockene Microfaser-Tücher.


Ok, wenn mal hartnäckiger Schmutz oder ein Fleck ist mache das auch mit etwas Feuchtigkeit weg.

Z.B. Fliegenscheisse.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok, wenn mal hartnäckiger Schmutz oder ein Fleck ist mache das auch mit etwas Feuchtigkeit weg.
> 
> Z.B. Fliegenscheisse.


Alter falter, ich hatte noch nie Fliegenkacke am TV😮

Du wirst lachen, aber gegen Fliegen halten wir immer paar Hausspinnen in den oberen Zimmerecken


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Alter falter, ich hatte noch nie Fliegenkacke am TV😮


Hier schon öfter. Obwohl wir im Sommer einen Insektenschutz/gitter vor der Balkontür haben. Ab und zu verirren die sich doch mal irgendwie rein.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber gegen Fliegen halten wir immer paar Hausspinnen in den oberen Zimmerecken


Ich darf die hier nicht sitzen lassen. Dann meckern meine Frau und mein Sohn.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. November 2021)

Gerade eben passiert: Parke in der Tanke. Steige aus und gehe in Gedanken verloren rein in die Tanke, um zu zahlen. Drehe mich wieder um und gehe raus - vergessen zu tanken...


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Februar 2022)

Meine Frau kam gestern in mein Büro/Man-Cave, setzte sich auf einen Stuhl und schaute meinen PC nachdenklich an, während ich irgendwas am Schreibtisch gerade machte. Plötzlich fragte sie: "Diese Lichter in deinem PC, bezwecken die was?"

Ich wollte fast sagen: "Ja, klar. Mehr Fps!" Hab dann aber nö gesagt. Wollte sie nicht unnötig verwirren...


----------



## Caduzzz (6. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Meine Frau kam gestern in mein Büro/Man-Cave, setzte sich auf einen Stuhl und schaute meinen PC nachdenklich an, während ich irgendwas am Schreibtisch gerade machte. Plötzlich fragte sie: "Diese Lichter in deinem PC, bezwecken die was?"



Hahaha, DAS kenn' ich! Tastatur oder Messer (-zubehör/Schnickschnack)...
"Und? *erwartungsvoller Blick* Was ist jetzt an der/dem (Tastatur/Messer) anders?"
Erklärung + überschwänglicher Enthusiasmus meinerseits...
"aha........"*gelangweilter Blick*


----------



## GEChun (7. Februar 2022)

Das hier ist auch nen lustiger Alltags Fail!


----------



## Eyren (7. Februar 2022)

Au stark! Die RTX 6990XT nehm ich direkt!


----------



## chill_eule (15. Februar 2022)

Fette V8-Motoren sind ja nicht mehr zeitgemäß...

Der Umwelt zuliebe baut man jetzt *V7*-Motoren, oder nicht? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Nein... eigentlich war Papa nur zu dumm zum zählen und hat dann statt 5 nur 4 fehlende Motorblöcke bestellt )


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

Wir haben heute einen mit offenen Cabrio fahren gesehen  der hatte ne FFP2 Maske auf.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir haben heute einen mit offenen Cabrio fahren gesehen  der hatte ne FFP2 Maske auf.


Ich hab auch schon Leute alleine in einem geschlossenen Auto mit Maske sitzen gesehen

Ich will jetzt nicht die gesamte Gesellschaft hier die Bank durch salopp diagnostizieren, aber ich glaube, dass die ganzen Maßnahmen, der letzten 2 Jahre, bei vielen Menschen seltsame Zwangsstörungen ausgelöst haben 😅


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Eben ging ein Mann mit seinen Spitz da lang.
Ich habe den Hund an meiner Hand schnuppern lassen und etwas gestreichelt.
Dann hat er sein Bein gehoben und mir aus Dank vor die Füße gepisst. Fail würde ich sagen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. März 2022)

Könnte man als Kompliment wahrnehmen, du gehörst schließlich ab jetzt zu seinem Revier


----------



## chill_eule (30. März 2022)

Lol @ Cryptic? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ati.com
rly?


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> ati.com
> rly?


Ist lange her.


----------



## Ej2VTi (31. März 2022)

Gestern ging ein Arbeitskollege an mir vorbei, stolpert und verschüttet den Kaffee auf dem Teppichboden. Einfach so, aus dem Nichts. Es war nichts im Weg. Ich schaue ihn also an, er schaut mich an und fragt MICH: "Was war das denn?". Wir sind gestorben vor Lachen


----------



## compisucher (31. März 2022)

Da habe ich auch noch einen:
Mein DW musste am letzten Dienstag in die Inspektion, Leasingfahrzeug.
Ein geschniegelter Autohausvertreter mokiert bei der vorab Sichtabnahme einen ca. 2 cm langen , kaum sichtbaren Kratzer an der hinteren "Stoßstange".
Er so: "Das muss ich aufschreiben, das ist stark Wertmindernd"
Ich so: *Grummel*...Ok
Er steigt ein und will das Auto in die Halle fahren und fährt, warum auch immer,  im Rückwärtsgang aber voll Karacho gegen eine Betonmauer. Wirklich alles hinten im Eimer.
Ich so: "Das mit dem Kratzer hat sich ja jetzt erledigt"
Er so: ...

Wohl aus Rache hat er mir einen superlahmen 3-Zylinder VW T-Cross als Ersatzfahrzeug gegeben, mit dem ich eine Woche lang mich nur auf dem Standstreifen der BAB bewegen kann...


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. April 2022)

Eukalyptos-Kaugummis oder - Bonbons während man ne Maske trägt sind ein guter Test, wie dicht die Maske abschließt  Macht auf jeden Fall wach, wenn einem die hyster - ăhhh ätherischen Dünste in die Augen ziehen


----------



## chill_eule (27. Mai 2022)

Wenn das (Werbe-)Display des Pissoirs auf dem hightech Rasthof an der Autobahn anzeigt:



> Android is starting...
> 
> Starting apps


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Ein Kumpel meinte mal zu mir:

"Ich bin genial. Wenn du nur einmal mein Gehirn hättest!"

Ich darauf: "Dann würde ich mich innerhalb von 5 Minuten erschiessen!"

Wir beide am lachen gewesen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2022)

Heute ein typischer Azrael Alltagsfail, wie er im Bilderbuch steht, geschehen:

Ich zum Sportclub, geh rein, sehe einen Sportsfreund  und zu ihm: " Hey Niklas, alles klar bei dir?!"

Geh paar Meter weiter und sehe einen jungen Mann, der exakt gleich wie Niklas aussieht, und schaue ihn kurz irritiert an. Er so: "Ja, genau. Wir sind Zwillinge"

Und ich so, wie aus der Kanone geschossen, ohne eine Sekunde zu überlegen, antworte beim Vorbeigehen: "Ach so, ich dachte das wäre ein Fehler in der Matrix..."

Und sehe dabei gleichzeitig aus dem Augenwinkel, wie er total verdutzt guckt und sich räuspert "Ähmm, ja"

Das hat mich die nächsten anderthalb Stunden im Gym nicht losgelassen.

1. Gedanke: "Schaisse, war der Witz schlecht!"

2. Gedanke: "Verdammt, ich hab den Jungen unbewusst einen Fehler genannt und dabei sieht er mich zum ersten Mal!"

3. Gedanke: "Alter, kennt der etwa den Kult-Film Matrix nicht..."

4. Gedanke: "Ok, Niklas ist 18, sind dann wohl beide zu jung, um das zu kennen"

5. Gedanke: "Ich werde alt..."

6. Gedanke: "Soll ich den Witz auflösen und mich entschuldigen?"

7. Und letzter Gedanke: "Also entweder hat er Matrix nicht gesehen, oder einfach kein Humor. Schaiss drauf, der Typ verdient in beiden Fällen keine Entschuldigung."


----------



## Defenz0r (12. Juli 2022)

Wasser verschuettet in meinee Tastatur - Corsair K100 RGB.
Schnell vom Port und ausgeschuettelt, keine Tastatur geloest.
Danach auf meinen Luftreiniger auf Turbostufe. Ding war ratzfatz trocken und hat keinen Schaden genommen


----------



## chill_eule (24. Juli 2022)

Meine Frau hatte grade eine grandiose Idee... 

Kommt mit den Kindern vom Spielplatz zurück und hatte überlegt, dass die Kinder sich noch auf dem Balkon im "pop-up"-Planschbecken abkühlen können.

Dafür hat sie dann die Lütte (knapp 9 Monate) schon von Klamotten und Windel befreit und auf ihre Spielematten im Wohnzimmer gesetzt.
Währenddessen haben wir das Wasser im Pool begutachtet und gedacht "nee, ist schon etwas schmuddelig, die Aktion lassen wir heute bleiben"
In einem Nebensatz, im Scherz, sage ich noch zu meiner Frau: "Ich hoffe sie hat grad frisch gepinkelt und gekackt"...




Was soll ich sagen: *Hatte sie nicht!* 
Nach 3 Minuten kam unser Sohn angelaufen: "Mama! Laura hat gekackat!" 

Jetzt sitzen die drei in der normalen Badewanne und die Spielematten sind zum Glück abwaschbar (und die Nachbarn meckern auch nicht sonderlich, wenn man mal Sonntags die Waschmaschine laufen lässt)

Kinder sind was tolles!


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. September 2022)

Gestern mit ein paar Freundinnen und Freunden ein Auswärtsspiel des BSV gestreamt. Der Großteil hat erst am Ende der ersten Halbzeit gemerkt, dass das falsche Team angefeuert wurde. 
(Regionalliga-Streams sind in aller Regel ohne Kommentatoren, ohne Zoom oder irgendwas. Man erkennt also auch Spieler nicht so ohne weiteres. Der BSV läuft klassisch in Blau, Blau-Weiss oder Dunkelgrau auf. Nur diesmal war der Auswärtsdress Gelb-Grün-Rot, während Kickers Emden in Blau auflief.

Jedenfalls wurde beschlossen, den Mantel des Schweigens über den gestrigen Nachmittag zu breiten


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. September 2022)

Eine meiner Kolleginnen erzählte heute bei einer Zigarettenpause, dass eine unserer Bewohnerinnen sie "umgearmt" habe. Ich fragte mich kurz, ob es um ein Zeichen der Zuneigung/des Dankes oder um Wrestling-Training ging


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

Früher als ich bei der Bundeswehr war hatte ich meine PS1 öfter mitgenommen.
Darauf hatten wir auch "Doom" gespielt.
Ein Unteroffizier wollte das auch mal spielen und hat den Controller in die Hand genommen.
Dann hat er sich immer synchron mit der Spielfigur auf der Stelle gedreht, bis ich ihm erklärt habe, dass es reicht nur das Steuerkreuz zu bewegen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

Wir haben als Kinder früher viel auf dem Sportplatz gespielt. Und da war einmal im Jahr "Sportwerbewoche".
Und wir hatten den Sack mit den Getränke - und Essensmarken vom Vorjahr gefunden. Da waren vom Schützenverein die Farben drauf gedruckt. Grün-weiß-schwarz. Die neue Essensmarken hatten noch an der Seite zwei rote Balken. Dann haben wir mit roten Edding die nachgemalt auf den alten Essensmarken. Und sind zum Getränkestand und Bratwurstbude gegangen. Da stand eine ganze "Traube" Kinder und es hat niemand von den Erwachsenen gemerkt. Wir hatten uns den ganzen Nachmittag durchgefressen und gesoffen (natürlich kein Alkohol sondern Cola &Fanta).

Oder einmal hatten Erwachsene in der Woche Abends Fußballtraining. Es war dunkel und die Flutlichter waren an. Der Stromkasten stand offen. Dann haben wir die Flutlichter ausgemacht. Im Dunkeln ertönten die Schreie "Ihr Schweine!" Wir haben unsere Beine in die Hand genommen und sind weggelaufen. Und haben uns in einen Garten hinter Büschen versteckt. Zum Glück sind die an uns vorbei gelaufen. Aber das Training konnten sie wohl vergessen. Weil solche Flutlichter ihre Zeit gebraucht haben um wieder "warm" zu werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Oktober 2022)

Habe heute endlich mal wieder gut geschlafen und habe mich mit viel Energie und recht frohen Mutes aus dem Bett geschwungen. Leider etwas zu viel Schwung und Energie, so dass ich mir dabei das rechte Handgelenk (Rechtshänder natürlich) schmerzhaft verdreht habe. Super, jetzt mit Bandage rumlaufen und nur mit Stiften schreiben, bei denen man nicht aufdrücken muss.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

Gute Besserung @HenneHuhn .


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Oktober 2022)

Danke, alles halb so wild. Handgelenk ist beweglich, nur åhnliche Bewegungsabläufe/Belastungen wie sich auf der Hand abstützen ziehen ziemlich. Tja, kleine Sünden bestraft der liebe Gott sofort - wir lernen: morgens lieber ein bisschen länger im Bett liegen bleiben und keinesfalls energiegeladen in den Tag starten!


----------



## compisucher (14. Oktober 2022)

Leider kein Fail von mir persönlich, aber...
Meanwhile in Österreich:








						Mann war in Mödling in Post-Paketbox eingeschlossen
					

Der Mann war in eine leere Paketbox gestiegen, danach hatte sich die Tür von selbst verriegelt. Er überstand die Aktion unverletzt




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Meine Frau eben am singen: "Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer...?" (weil es Montag wohl 24 Grad werden soll)
Ich im Klaus Kinski Manier: "Halt die Fresse du blöde S**!
Wir mussten beide lachen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2022)

Ich hatte ja vor ein paar Wochen immer einen chemischen Geruch in meiner PC Ecke wahrgenommen.
Der war widerlich und kam wellenartig. Ich dachte ja das der Geruch aus dem PC kommt.
Die Temperaturen der Komponenten waren aber  alle in Ordnung. Hatte den PC aber dann trotzdem gründlich sauber gemacht
Dann war der Geruch immer noch da. Ich dachte es wäre das Netzteil.
War schon kurz davor ein neues zu bestellen und das auszutauschen.
Dann war der Geruch aufeinmal weg. Doch jedes mal wenn ich bei uns in den Flur gegangen bin kam er wieder.
Ich nahm dann an das es vielleicht der Sicherungskasten im Flur ist. Aber da drin roch alles normal.
Darauf bin ich zur Kommode die da steht und habe Duftstäbchen gesehen und dran gerochen. Volltreffer!
Die standen vorher im Wohnzimmer. Ich habe erstmal mit meiner Frau geschimpft das die sich so ein fürchterlichen Scheiss kauft. Und ich deswegen fast Panik geschoben habe. Jetzt hat sie die weggeschmissen.


----------



## compisucher (17. Oktober 2022)

Für was sind denn Duftstäbchen gut?
Kenne ich gar nicht...


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Für was sind denn Duftstäbchen gut?
> Kenne ich gar nicht...


Eigentlich um eine angenehmere Raumlauft zu erzeugen.
Meistens riechen die ja auch gut... aber dieses mal nicht.
Und sie meinte da wären nur natürliche Stoffe drin.
Roch für mich aber nicht so.


----------



## compisucher (17. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eigentlich um eine angenehmere Raumlauft zu erzeugen.
> Meistens riechen die ja auch gut... aber dieses mal nicht.
> Und sie meinte da wären nur natürliche Stoffe drin.
> Roch für mich aber nicht so.


Ahhh, jetzt ja, so Febreze Zeugs aus der Werbung, oder?

Tipp:
Schnuppert mal in irgend einem Geschäft, das so was verkauft, an Zirbelholz.
Wenn der Geruch zusagt, sich irgendwoher "günstig" sich ein paar Ästchen besorgen, kleinschnippeln und in einen Kissenbezug stopfen.
Da reichen ca. 500 gr um über mehrere Jahre in einer ganzen Wohnung einen (für mich) angenehmen Zirbelholzduft zu verbreiten - ganz ohne Chemie - einfach vom Holz langsam abgegebene ätherische Öle.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ahhh, jetzt ja, so Febreze Zeugs aus der Werbung, oder?


Sowas hier in der Art: Rossmann

Aber ich glaube die hatte sie von woanders weg.


compisucher schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Schnuppert mal in irgend einem Geschäft, das so was verkauft, an Zirbelholz.
> Wenn der Geruch zusagt, sich irgendwoher "günstig" sich ein paar Ästchen besorgen, kleinschnippeln und in einen Kissenbezug stopfen.
> Da reichen ca. 500 gr um über mehrere Jahre in einer ganzen Wohnung einen (für mich) angenehmen Zirbelholzduft zu verbreiten - ganz ohne Chemie - einfach vom Holz langsam abgegebene ätherische Öle.


Danke für den Tipp.  

Ich mag auch Tannenduft sehr gerne.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Oktober 2022)

Top-Google-Rezension (Orthopädietechnik-Laden) 
"Super Team, dort wird man als Mensch behandelt, und nicht als Individuum."


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Top-Google-Rezension (Orthopädietechnik-Laden)
> "Super Team, dort wird man als Mensch behandelt, und nicht als Individuum."


Der Arme wollte wohl Kollektiv schreiben^^


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich die ganzen Jahre immer "Alucard? Was für ein beknackter Name!"
Bis ich heute rausgefunden habe das es  "Dracula" rückwärts heisst.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Alucard


what's dis?


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> what's dis?


Alucard - Wikipedia


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Oktober 2022)

Motivationscoach? Klar, ich bin super im Leute motivieren!


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

Ich bestelle mir bald ein T-Shirt mit der Aufschrift "Talentfrei". 

Wäre das nicht auch ein genialer Name für eine Talentschmiede?


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Dezember 2022)

... ein wenig musste HenneHuhn lachen, als ihm dämmerte, dass nasse Wäsche auf dem Balkon bei Minusgraden über Nacht vielleicht nicht ganz die praktischste aller Ideen war...


----------



## pedi (12. Dezember 2022)

ist halt dann gefriergetrocknet.
funktioniert beim instantkaffee ja auch.


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 12:59)

Einmal haben wir meine Eltern besucht. Im Winter.
Meine Mutter saß am Kaffeetisch mit dem Rücken zum Wohnzimmerfenster/Terrassentür.
Da hatten die noch ihren Kater Namens Felix.
Dann meinte meine Mutter: "Unser Felix der fängt keine Vögel!"
Im selben Moment konnten wir draussen beobachten wie er einen Vogel hinterher springt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 14:56)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> ... ein wenig musste HenneHuhn lachen, als ihm dämmerte, dass nasse Wäsche auf dem Balkon bei Minusgraden über Nacht vielleicht nicht ganz die praktischste aller Ideen war...


Okay, ich sehe erst heute, also genau ein Monat später, was du geschrieben hast...
Das Gute an gefrorene Wäsche ist, dass sie dadurch auch desinfiziert wird 
Nur blöd, wenn man dann eine eiskalte Unterhose anziehen muss... wobei Kälte besser für Spermien sein soll, als Hitze. Immer positiv reframen


----------

